# Chemicals



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike (Vol),

In my last Farm Journal (I just got this week), in the first few pages (I don't remember the exact location, left hand page top, it was 5.30am) is a piece about chemicals their breakdown, etc. that I thought might be of interest to those on HT. You have to register to access if my memory is correct. But I am not that tech savvy, can you post or do I take a picture or scan and post, after I remember to bring to the office.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Larry I went to the Farm Journal site, but did not spot what you might be referencing. Do you have a title?.....or was it one those deals that they just block up on a page and do not really do a article just info?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike,

I look tonight and try to remember bring the mag into the office tomorrow, I don't remember a heading, just a block, a couple of pages before Ken F's no-till article.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did see this and thought it was interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/article/help-your-nutrients-stay-put-naa-darrell-smith/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike,

It was before this article about water infiltration that caught my attention (being I no-till), but I don't see what I was looking for, I try the tomorrow thing. Thanks for trying.

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/article/it-doesnt-take-much-to-ruin-no-till-naa-darrell-smith/

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Larry I went to the Farm Journal site, but did not spot what you might be referencing. Do you have a title?.....or was it one those deals that they just block up on a page and do not really do a article just info?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

Here is the scanned page, couldn't get the colors to come out (B/W instead). I will try a different scanner maybe later today or I will have to take a picture and try that.

However, if it is not allowed to post please remove this article.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is this what you were wanting to make available?

Regards, Mike

http://www.greenbook.net/companyproducts


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike,

Yes, that's it.

Larry


----------

